# Accutron



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Follow the link to see some very interesting Accutron stuff.

Then go to the RLT site and buy one









http://members.iinet.net.au/~fotoplot/acc.htm


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

DavidH, that`s a Top web address for Accutrons, their is also a Forum dedicated to the Accutron on Yahoo, fred.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

You may have seen the ones with a "railroad" dial. They are my favorite.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

David, yes a favorite of mine to, i have a Railroad 214, another one of my favorites is the 218 Woody, i have one with the maching bracelet, a smashing watch to wear, cheers, fred.


----------

